# Hunter Balmoral OR Aigle Parcours Vario - which is the best?



## cob&onion (31 December 2011)

Currently welly shopping and wanted some opinions - went to local agriculture store today and they recommended the Aigle ISO and Aigle parcours vario wellies where the best sellers, and from there personal experience someone has has there pair 5 years and another 2 years and there still going strong.  
However i have also been recommended the hunter balmoral with there 1 yr guarantee. Not too sure if the Aigle have a guarantee (forgot to ask!) does anyone know if they do?
Price difference is not alot between the 2, just want the most robust pair i can get!
If anyone else can recommened any other wellies that will withstand daily wear (most days all day - working on a livery yard etc) please feel free to tell me 
They need to really last at least a few winters!!


----------



## palomino_pony (31 December 2011)

I've just spent my xmas money on the Aigle ISO. I am completely in love with them. Done horses in them since xmas eve, walked our own dog numerous times, walked kennel dogs. They have not left my feet apart from to ride in. I LOve them! Much comfier than hunters, wider on calf (adjustable sides) very warm, great grip.

Got them here - http://www.wellywarehouse.co.uk/aigle-parcours-green-p-1256.html

Next day free delivery (which I didn't hold my breath considering I ordered them 23rd Dec) They arrived xmas eve 3pm! Wow!


----------



## fizzer (31 December 2011)

I have just bought the Aigle wellies, they are lush, so comfy.


----------



## Tammytoo (31 December 2011)

Hunters have never been the same since they were taken over (cheap and nasty rubber and they wear out in less than a year).  I would go for Aigle every time now.


----------



## Zebedee (31 December 2011)

I am on my second pair of Aigle boots having given up on hunters, I 'upgraded' from the Parcours to the Parcours ISO (the ones with the red neoprene lining) & they are fabulous. Very warm, very comfortable & as already said great grip. The 'standard' Parcours are a great welly too - just not quite so cushioned as the ISO.


----------



## hayinamanger (31 December 2011)

I have the Aigle ISO boots, they are about 5 years old and I wear them all day, every day.  Warm and very comfortable, great cushioning.  I would definitely recommend them to anyone.


----------



## cob&onion (1 January 2012)

anyone else?


----------



## Sandylou (1 January 2012)

I've got a pair of neoprene lined hunters but my feet are always freezing in them & they're not that comfy! I won't be buying hunters again!
Don't know about the aigles sorry.


----------



## Jesstickle (1 January 2012)

Fab  My Hunters are giving up the ghost after only one year of not very heavy usage  so I was about to ask about wellies. The Aigle ones look pretty good. I can't have Muck Boots, they're just too ugly!

I wanted Le Chameaus really but if the Aigle ones do as good a job for less money I'd happily take them instead. Has anyone had both?


----------



## cob&onion (1 January 2012)

Well, went with the neoprene balmorals , ONLY FOR THERE 1 YR GUARANTEE which i have been told about and did a bit of research........(can't seem to find anyhting about guarantees for the aigle?) everyone seems to say that they are alot more sturdier than the originals/fashion ones (been on the shooting forums!) so decided to give them a blast, watch this space..........my cheapy ones lasted 10 days before they let water in


----------

